# Whistler Blackcomb - Review



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Im from Aus and im thinking of working the Canada the next winter, what do you guys think of Whistler? and has anyone worked/lived there can tell me what its like. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

I have only heard things about Whistler. From what I hear, a week straight isn't long enough to enjoy the entire resort. Not sure how snowboarder friendly they are though (parks, pipes, etc).


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Go. Top 3 destination in North America without a doubt. Lot's of snow, huge mountain, huge party scene, tons of backcountry. What's not to like?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks mate, im gonna go


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

its nice. gets a bit roudy once the american schools go on holiday.... but yar, tip top.

too many bloody antipodeans tho!


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yep, what KillClimbz says... Also much better male/female ratio than most.


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

great, just what Whistler needs -- more aussies. j/k! :laugh::laugh:

no seriously.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah! i ski Whistler every year...the terrain park is amazing...and it's more of a boarder park...i'm a skiier...but it's a very very friendly place, and it's well worth your money!!! I've really only skiied around like the terrain park and stuff, really haven't done backcountry...but all i can tell u is that the terrain park is probably the best in the US, but i haven't been to aspen and vail....so yeahhh


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

I just came back from my first time boarding on Whistler (Blackcombe, actually). It was awesome. We started at 8 am, so there was few people there. Enormous amount of runs to choose from for riders of all skill levels. I'm now getting pretty comfortable with blues (though I still fall, but not like before), and I also happened to find the runs more forgivable than other places, in that if you feel you're about to bail, you can manage to recover. There was plenty of nice pow at the top, just avoid the bottom half if you can as it was mostly ice (and for beginners, there are greens way up high, too). It was a blast.

For those looking to go, the best thing to do is get the Edge Card, BEFORE Dec 1st. 50 bucks for a lift pass instead of 80, and you get 10% off clothes in the stores. The savings on the lift passes alone are just worth it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

skiier :P said:


> Yeah! i ski Whistler every year...the terrain park is amazing...and it's more of a boarder park...i'm a skiier...but it's a very very friendly place, and it's well worth your money!!! I've really only skiied around like the terrain park and stuff, really haven't done backcountry...but all i can tell u is that *the terrain park is probably the best in the US*, but i haven't been to aspen and vail....so yeahhh


Um, we're an independent country, thank you very much.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

I board Whistler/Blackcomb every year and I've had a season pass every year for 4 years now. I highly recommend Whistler it has the best conditions and terrain, its spring now and it got a 30cm dump yesterday with winter like conditions. Can't ask for much more


----------

